# Empty Paper Towl/toilet Paper Rolls



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

I was wondering if Tiels and keets were allowed to have empty toilet paper towl/paper towl rolls when they are empty of the main reminis's that would be very distructive for them. I wasnt sure if they were or not so I havn't given them bits of the one that I have waiting for each of them.

And seeing as how it has been a while since I last posted in the forum I have a little surprise for you all in the other pet section-smiles-


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I use them in the toys I make, and my birds love them.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

enigma731 said:


> I use them in the toys I make, and my birds love them.


 Smiles, thanks I just wanted to make sure that their safe to give to them to chew on if they wanted something other than chewing paper


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

The only thing you'll want to watch out for is to make sure they can't get their heads caught. I don't think that's a very big risk, since the diameter of most toilet paper/paper towel tubes is too wide for that, but I just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

I asked that question when I first got Sunny, and people advised me not to give them the part that has the glue stains around it (you know how sometimes the rolls would have some "stain rings" around it? they are stained with the glue used to hold onto the toilet paper/paper towels before they get rolled up). They say the glue might be toxic so it's best to cut out and throw away those parts.


----------

